# Weekly Competition 2018-27



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F R' U2 R' U F2 U2
*2. *F' R2 U' R U2 F R' U2
*3. *U' R2 U R U F U' F2 U'
*4. *U2 F2 U R F2 U' F' R'
*5. *R U' F R U' F U' F' U'

*3x3x3
1. *B F L2 D2 F2 D2 F R2 F' R B F' L2 U B' F L2 U
*2. *D2 B U' R2 F' B2 R' U B L' F2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2
*3. *L2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 F' U2 F2 R' B2 R' D' L2 B2 L B2 R2
*4. *F2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 R U2 R2 U' B' D2 L' F U' B F' D2 L2
*5. *R' L U' F' R2 L2 U2 F' U B L2 B2 R B2 L D2 R2 L F2 B2 D2

*4x4x4
1. *R' F2 U' R2 Fw2 L B' L' D' Fw' F Uw F2 Uw2 B2 U2 Rw' Fw' D2 Uw' R' Uw U' B2 R2 B2 Rw' D Fw' Uw' U' Rw2 D2 L2 R Fw2 U Rw2 U2 Rw'
*2. *D' U2 B' L Uw' B Rw Fw' L' R' F' Rw D2 L2 Fw' Uw U' L2 U' L' Rw R2 U Fw2 F L2 Uw' R' Fw' Uw2 U' B Fw2 L2 Fw2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2
*3. *B2 F2 L' U2 R B' Fw' F' D2 F2 D L' R2 U' R2 F U2 B L Uw U' F' L R Uw' U2 B Fw2 F Rw R F2 R2 Uw2 L' Fw2 R B' R U2
*4. *R2 B' F' L U L R' Fw Uw' B' Fw U' L Fw2 D' L2 U Rw' D Uw' R D U' L R2 Uw R D2 U' F' U2 Fw2 R' Fw' L' B Fw Uw' B' L
*5. *Rw' F' L B2 Rw U' Fw2 L' Rw D Uw Fw' U2 L' F' Rw' D Uw' U' Fw U R' F2 L' Rw2 R2 D Uw' Rw' F Rw' U L Uw2 U2 L F2 R2 B L2

*5x5x5
1. *Bw2 Uw2 B Bw Fw2 F2 U' Bw F' Rw R2 U F D2 Fw2 L2 Dw L B2 D2 R B Uw2 U L2 Rw' Fw2 F2 Dw2 Bw Dw Uw2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 B' L' Lw' Dw Lw' R2 D' R' Bw' R' D U2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' Bw' Fw' F Rw F Uw Fw2 Lw2 Rw'
*2. *Dw Rw' B2 Bw' Fw' Dw R D2 Lw' Rw2 F' U2 Fw' U Lw Rw' U F Dw' F' L' Bw' Fw' Lw2 B Rw' U2 F' D2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 D' Bw F' Uw L Lw R' D' Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 L' R B Lw2 Rw' D' Uw' U' B' F2 Rw2 U2 Rw B2 F2 Dw
*3. *Uw B2 Lw2 Uw' U2 Rw' F2 L B' Dw' L U Rw' F R' Bw2 U2 Fw L Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw B Uw' Lw R2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 U' L' Rw' B Dw' Lw2 Bw R2 B' Dw Rw R' Bw2 Lw2 Uw U2 B' L2 Bw' Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Dw' U L2 B2 Bw' Fw2 L' B2
*4. *D2 Dw2 Uw' Rw D Lw F2 Uw' L' D2 Dw' Bw' Lw' R' Bw' D2 F' U Rw2 Dw2 Lw' D2 F' Uw L' Lw F Lw' Uw' Lw B Dw B Fw R2 Uw' L F' D2 Dw2 F2 D2 Uw Bw2 L B Fw Lw R2 U Bw' L F Lw2 B F L2 Bw' F' Lw2
*5. *Uw' Bw' Uw' L Uw' B2 L R' Uw' F' U' R2 D Dw L2 Fw' Rw' Bw2 Fw2 L2 F' Dw2 Lw' Uw Rw' F' U F' Lw' Fw Lw2 F Uw2 U Rw2 Dw' U Bw' Dw2 L Uw R D U Bw' U' F' L2 Fw' Dw2 B' D2 Lw R' Uw U2 Bw U F' Lw

*6x6x6
1. *3U 2R2 D' 2U R' U F' 2U2 3F' 2F' L 3U 2U 3F2 2D2 3F' F' 3R2 B2 D2 2R' U' 2B' L2 2B F2 D' U F 2D 3R R 2F2 F' 2U' 3R2 U' L' 2R2 U' 2L 3R' 3F' 2D B 2F F2 2L 3U 2U 3R 2F 3R' F' R F2 3R2 2U2 3F 3U' 2B L D2 B' 2B2 3R 2B' 3F' F 3U2
*2. *D' 2L 2R2 3U' 2B2 3U 2F 2L' 3R2 2R2 U2 2L' 3R' 2D 3U2 2B' D' 2D2 3U' 2F' L' R 2B' 2D' 2R' U' 3R' B2 3F' D2 3U' L 2F2 2D 3U' 2F2 2L' U2 F' 2L2 2R R D2 2D2 U F' 2L2 3R2 2U2 2F2 2D 2U 2F U' 2R F' 3R2 3U' B2 L B2 U2 2B F' 2L' D2 2B' 3R2 D2 2F2
*3. *3U' 2F2 U' 2F' 3U' 3F2 3U 3F 2L F2 2R' D' 2L' D 2D2 2F2 D 3U2 2U2 R 2B' 2D' U L2 R 2U 2L 3F 2R' 2B 2U2 L2 2D B2 2B2 3R' 3F' 2L' 3R2 2B' L 2L2 R' 2B 3R2 2R' 2F2 F2 L' 3R' 2R2 R 2D 3R D2 2R2 D' B F2 3R 3U 3R' R' D' U' R' B 3F 2U2 2B'
*4. *3F 2R R 2U 2F2 3U2 R2 2D' 2U2 L 2D' 2R' F' 2L2 2B' 3F2 3U' F2 L' 2B' 3R' 2U 2R2 U' 3F2 2F2 U' L2 D' 3U 2U U' B 2B2 2R 2U2 2R B2 U' B 2B2 F2 L 2B2 R 3U' B 2F2 2D' 2B2 2L' 2D' F2 2L B2 2U2 L 3R2 R' B' 3F 2F2 F2 D 2R 2F' R' 2B 2F' 3R
*5. *2L 2R2 3U2 F 3R 2B2 3U2 L' 3R' 2R D2 L' D 2B D' 2U R2 2D 3R 2F' U' 3R U2 F' 3R R2 U L' 3F2 F' U' R' D' 2L2 D' 2F2 L' R2 2B' F 3R2 2D' 2R' 2U B2 3U2 U' B F2 R2 3F 2R' 2F' 2L' 3R2 3F 2F' F 2U' 3R2 2D' 3U2 3F2 F 2L2 2B2 2R2 2U F L'

*7x7x7
1. *2F2 2R2 2D' U' R' D2 B 3B 3F' D 3L2 2U' L 2F R2 2D U2 2R 3B F' L2 2R 2F' 2L 3L 3F 2D L 2D L' 3D 2U2 B2 3U' 2F2 D' 2L2 2B' 2U' 2F2 3U 2U2 3L 2R2 3D' 2L2 2B' 3B2 2U' 2L2 3D' 2B 2D 3U' 2B' L' R2 U B2 3F 2L' 2F' D 2U' 2B' 2F F' 2L 3F2 3L' B 2B2 3B' 2L' 2B 2D' 3D2 B F2 3D 3U' 2U' B 2B' 3B' 2F2 2L R F' 2R' 3D2 L2 D2 2R' 3F 3L 3R B' 2R' F'
*2. *B2 3B' 2D2 2B2 F' 3D2 L 3U2 2F2 L2 2U 3F2 2F 2D L 2R2 D 3U' L 3F D 2U' B 2U B' R 2F2 F 3L 2U 3L' 3D 3L2 2F 3L' 2R2 3U R 2D B 3B2 3D2 L2 3R2 3B2 2L2 3R' 3D 3R' 3F' F2 3D B2 3F' 2F' 2L 3R U' 2B D 2U2 U' B L 3R2 2D 3R2 2B2 2R2 2D' R' 2B2 U' 3L' B 3L 3U' 3L' 3D 2B2 2L' D2 3R2 2D' B 3R U2 B' 2B2 3B2 3F 3L' 2D 3R 3B 2U2 L 3R' 2R2 F
*3. *2U' L2 3B' 2F R' 3B' 2R' D2 2R' D2 2L' 2F 3R 2B2 3R 2D 3D' 3L' 2U' 3R' R' 2D 2U B2 2B' 3D' 3U' U 3L 2R B2 3B2 F 3L' 2B' 3L2 3B2 2L' 2F 3R 2R 2D' L' 2R R 2B2 2L2 R2 3U' L 3B D' 3U' 2U' 3R' 3F 3R R2 D' 3D' U2 3R' 3F 3D' 2L' 3L' 2R 3F2 2F' 2U2 2L' 2B' 3F' 2D 3R' B2 3F' L 3U2 F L' B' 2D2 2L' 3B' 2D 2U2 L R 3B2 3F2 2U2 L' 2L' 2U' 2F2 2D 3U2 3B U'
*4. *2B' 2F' R2 D 3R U L2 B 2F 3L 3F L2 2B 2U2 U' 2B' 2L' R' U2 B' 3D' R' 3F' D 3L2 3R' R U2 3B' 2R' 2U' 2B' 2R' 3B F2 L 3R 2R2 2B 3F' D 3L 3D' 3L2 B2 2B' L' 2F 3R' R D U' 2L2 3R R2 3U2 F 2D2 3U U2 3F2 3R2 3D2 L' 2L' 2D2 2U B' 2F F2 3L2 B2 2B2 3F' D2 3U' 2B' 3B2 3F 2L R2 3F 2F F' U' 3B' F 2D 3F' 3L2 3R' F2 D 2U' U2 B2 3L' 3U' 2U2 F
*5. *2F L 3F2 3R2 2R2 D2 2D 3D B U' B2 F2 3U2 B 2F2 3U' L 3U B L R' 2B' 2F' D2 2R2 2F 3R' 3F' D' 3F2 2F L' D' F' 3U 2B2 2D' 2L 2F' 2U 3F' 3D2 B 3F' F2 2L' 3U 2U U 2B R' B' D L' 2R2 D 2D 2R' D' 2F2 3L' 3R' U 2L' 3R' 2D2 2U 3R' 2R' 3U' 2L2 2U 3F2 2R' 2D 2F R D' B 2D B 2B' 3F' 2F2 U2 3B2 2R' D2 2D 2R2 3U' U 3F' 2F' 2D2 2B F2 2U 2F 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U F'
*2. *U2 F' R U' R U' F' R2 F'
*3. *F' R U2 F' U F2 R2 F' R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L' D2 U2 R F' B' D2 F R' D2 U B' L2 R' B D' F2 B2 R' F' L Fw' Uw2
*2. *R B' U2 F' U2 D2 R' F2 D' B' F2 D2 L' D U2 L2 B R2 U' Fw' Uw2
*3. *F2 D U2 L2 U' L B' L' D L U R L' B R U2 B' D2 U' L' Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D2 Uw' U Fw' L Rw' F' R D' L D' U Fw F' D U2 B' Uw2 U Fw F2 Uw2 B' D2 R' Uw' U L2 B Fw Uw' B' D Rw' Uw' Rw R2 Fw' D' Uw'
*2. *L F2 R' D' Uw U Fw' Uw B' F2 R B' Fw2 U Fw' F2 U' Fw' F Rw2 D' Uw2 F' L2 U Rw2 D2 F' D' Uw2 U' L Rw R' U Fw' L B2 L F'
*3. *R Uw2 R' Uw' Fw' L2 U2 R2 B' F' L Uw Fw' F2 L2 Rw D2 Uw2 B2 D Uw' U' L Uw' R' F2 Uw2 U' L2 U2 R' Fw2 Uw Fw R2 B L Rw2 Uw2 U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Fw2 F2 D U2 B2 Lw Uw L' Lw Fw2 Rw' Uw B Bw F2 Uw2 Lw Bw F' U2 F L' Bw' D2 B Bw Dw U' Lw2 U' L' Lw' D' U2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw2 Rw2 R Dw' Uw U2 Fw2 F2 R' Fw F' Lw' B' Bw' D Rw' Dw2 Uw' U2 Rw D Fw' Uw
*2. *B' D Uw' Rw2 Fw F' Rw2 U L Uw Fw' Dw2 Rw' B' F2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw Dw2 Fw L2 Rw2 D F D' Bw' Fw2 U' Bw' Lw' Rw R B' F D' Uw Rw U L Bw Uw2 U2 Fw' F2 Rw2 Dw F2 Dw2 R' D2 Uw2 F2 Uw B' Uw' Bw F2 L F Lw'
*3. *D2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw B2 F' Lw' Fw2 Dw U B' U Fw' Rw' Dw' L U2 Rw2 U' L2 B L' U Rw2 Bw U B' F2 Dw2 Bw Uw2 Bw' Rw F U' F' D' Fw' U L' Lw F' R F' Dw U Bw' Rw2 Uw2 B' L2 Uw L Lw' Rw R2 F Rw2 R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *U' 3F2 2L 2R 2D' 3R2 2R2 2B' 3R2 3F U' 2R' D' 2D2 2U2 3F2 F' R2 3U' 2F2 2R2 2B L2 3U2 3R' 2B' F' D' 2L R2 D2 3U L' 3U' F L 3U' 3R' 3U L 2B' 2F' D2 2L 2B 3F2 U 2F D' 2D' B 2U 2R D 2D' 2F 3R2 2U' 2L B2 R2 3F2 3R2 D 2D2 2F' 3U L 2R U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3B2 3L D 2L' 3R R2 D 2D 3D' 3U' 3L R' 3U 2B' 3L' 2R' 3D U2 2L' 2R2 2D' 3D' U 3B' 2F2 3L2 3R' 2R' 2U 3R2 F2 3D B2 3R2 2R B' R' U' B' 2L 2R' R' 3F D' U L2 3L 2U2 U2 2L 3L R' F' D' 3R 3B' 3F2 2F F L' R2 D' 2F L2 3R2 R2 F2 R2 3B2 3L' D 2B' 3F 2F R' 3B 3R' 2D' 2R2 3B' 2F' D' 3D2 2U2 U' R' 2D' L2 2L D2 2F 2D2 U' 3F2 2F' 3U2 2R2 2B' 3F 2F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D2 B' U2 D' B2 R' F B D F B D R' D U R' U2 D' R' B' F2 Rw Uw
*2. *U B R' D2 F' B L F2 U2 D' B D B L F2 R L' U B D' Rw' Uw2
*3. *U' R2 B' F L' F' L F R' F' L2 F' L2 D R2 F2 B D2 L' F' D2 Fw' Uw2
*4. *L B U' D' L' R F B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R' L D L2 D2 F' Rw Uw2
*5. *F R2 U' F U L U' F' L2 F' B U R F2 L' B' D R F Rw2 Uw'
*6. *U2 F D' U' R2 D2 R U D' L2 R2 F' U2 D' R' F' B' U2 B' Rw' Uw2
*7. *U2 L2 U2 R' D' U R' U2 D' B' L' R' D2 R2 B D U2 F D Fw Uw'
*8. *B' F' L2 F D' B' U R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' L2 D2 R' U' B2 F2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*9. *B' F2 D' F U2 R2 F B L2 B L2 B F2 U L' F R' D2 L U Fw' Uw2
*10. *R' U' F' L2 U D R' L F R L B D' L2 U2 B2 U L R D' Rw' Uw2
*11. *D' B2 L2 F2 R U' R' F' B2 L' F R' F2 B R2 B R' D' U' Rw
*12. *U D2 L' B F2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 D R B2 U2 L2 B F2 L' R F' U Fw Uw
*13. *F L F L R D2 L F B U L F2 B R' L2 B2 R2 U2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*14. *U2 F' L' R F' U' D' B2 F L' D L D' U' F L R' U R L2 B Rw2 Uw2
*15. *B' L R2 D' B' D' L2 R2 U' L' B' U2 B' L' B2 D L B' D2 R B Rw' Uw2
*16. *U2 B2 F L2 R2 F B2 R D' F2 B' L B2 U2 L' U' D' F2 U' Rw2 Uw
*17. *D2 U' L2 B2 U2 F L2 B2 L' F U' R2 U' D' R2 F2 U2 F R L' Fw Uw'
*18. *B' L2 R2 D' B L2 D B R2 L B L R' F' B2 R D F B' Rw' Uw'
*19. *D2 L' U B L F' L F R2 L U' B D2 L U R U L2 B' L Fw Uw'
*20. *D F2 B2 L' B R2 F' L2 B' R' D B2 D' F R D L' D' U2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*21. *R2 D' B' F L U' R' U B2 R' L F' U R' U2 B D2 U2 B D' F Rw Uw2
*22. *L' R D F B2 U L' D2 F2 U2 L B' D L D2 F2 L' F2 B2 D' R Fw Uw
*23. *B2 D2 U2 R U' B' L2 B' R L U D2 R2 L U' L2 D U F' D' R2 Fw' Uw2
*24. *U F2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 F' R D L2 D L2 U' F L2 U F' B L' Fw' Uw
*25. *R L' D' U' B R' D L2 D' B' F2 R2 D R D2 B D' L2 U F' Rw Uw
*26. *F2 L B U' R2 F2 R2 F D2 F' U F' R2 U' L' B' D' F2 L2 B2 R' Fw' Uw
*27. *U B U R B' R' B R' F' L' F2 L' R U2 B' F2 R F B' U2 L Fw Uw2
*28. *L' F' R2 D F' D U2 B2 L D2 F B L2 R D F2 B U2 D' L' Fw' Uw'
*29. *R2 L2 B' R2 B2 F L2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 F' L' B R' U' R U2 L Fw' Uw
*30. *L2 F2 D2 L U2 F' L2 B D' R2 U B2 L D' U2 L2 R F2 B' Rw' Uw'
*31. *R' F2 L D L2 F2 R B2 U2 D' F' R2 D' U2 B2 L B' D R' L2 Fw' Uw
*32. *U2 B' F2 U2 D2 L' U L' F2 U B2 D' F R B2 D' F' B2 L F' R2 Fw Uw
*33. *F2 R2 U B' U2 D' R L' F2 U' B2 F' U F R L2 B2 L D2 F B' Rw' Uw'
*34. *B' U2 B' F R' F' D F' D' R' D U2 R2 D R B' L' D2 R D' R Fw' Uw
*35. *L2 U2 D' R' B2 U' D B L U D R' D' U2 F' D U R F' Rw' Uw'
*36. *B2 D2 F' U' F2 D R B2 U2 F L B U' L D' U' F U D' F' Rw Uw'
*37. *D2 F' D' B2 F' D2 L D2 R2 L F R' B' R2 L2 F2 U' B D' B2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*38. *R2 F D2 L2 B' L' R' B' L B2 R U' F' R' D' F L' D' R' L2 U Rw2 Uw2
*39. *L' D' F R2 D' U B2 D' U2 B L U B' L F2 U' D2 B R2 Fw' Uw2
*40. *B L2 F2 U D2 B2 F' R' B' U2 F' L D' R' B F2 U' B' L' Fw Uw2
*41. *R2 F' D' L' D' B2 R' L' F' D2 R U L' B' D R' U2 L' U2 F2
*42. *F2 L' D2 B2 F U2 R' U' B L D' F' D' L' B U2 R' F L' Fw' Uw2
*43. *L' R2 U2 L B D2 R U L2 B2 F2 R' F' R' B2 D' L R' D2 F' U Rw' Uw'
*44. *F U B' U2 B' R U' R B2 F L2 U' F U2 B2 R L D B D Fw'
*45. *U' R U' D L U2 B U F2 D R2 L D B' U2 F R' D U Rw2 Uw
*46. *R2 L' D R2 B' D' F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R U L' F B R2 L' D2 Rw2 Uw
*47. *U2 D B' F2 R L' B2 L2 D B L' U2 D2 R D' F R2 B2 L
*48. *D F' L U D2 R L' B D2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U R L' D' B' L' R' U' Rw Uw2
*49. *U' F U2 R D' L R B F2 L R2 U' R' U' B2 L2 U R2 U' D2 Fw Uw2
*50. *B2 L B F2 L2 U2 D L F' B2 R F2 B2 L D' R' U' B' U2 Rw Uw
*51. *B' U' B2 L2 D R U L' B2 D L2 U2 D' B' U R L2 D' L F D' Rw Uw2
*52. *L B' U' F R' F D B2 U2 B U2 L' R F L D2 L B2 L' B2 D' Rw' Uw
*53. *F2 D' U' L' F R' U2 F D' L B L' F L' B' L U D2 R' F R Fw' Uw'
*54. *R B R' U' R D2 B U D' R2 F R' F R' L' B D2 B R D' U' Rw Uw'
*55. *U R2 D F' B2 U' F L' U L2 U' B F' R U' B F D' L B R2 Fw Uw2
*56. *D R2 D' R F2 R' B' L R2 B' D2 L F U2 L' F' R' F L' U Rw' Uw
*57. *U' B2 L' R' D' U2 F R F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 B' U' R L2 B
*58. *D B' U B' U' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B2 D' F' B2 Rw Uw'
*59. *B L' F2 R' U' B2 R L2 F L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' F D' R2 Fw' Uw'
*60. *F2 B2 U2 F2 R' F R2 B F' D B' L R B D2 B2 L F' D2 B2 Rw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F2 U L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U B D2 R F' U B U2 L2 R2 U
*2. *U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B' D L' R' F L2 D L U F2
*3. *B2 F2 L U2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 D2 L B' D' L' U L' U2 F R2 D2 U2
*4. *B2 U L' U F' B' R B' R2 D' R D2 R U2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 L
*5. *U2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 B U2 R D F' R' U2 L U F2 D R2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F B' R B2 D L U L' U' F R2 F' B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2
*2. *D2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U L R2 F U' F2 D U2
*3. *B R B R' L2 D' R2 L' B' U' D2 F L2 F R2 L2 F2 B D2 F' B'
*4. *U2 B' F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 U' F' R2 D2 F2 D' L' F' R2 U2
*5. *U F' B U F2 L2 U2 R U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 L' B2 L U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 D' B2 D F2 R D2 U B L' U' B' U' L' R B'
*2. *L2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U' B U' L B2 D' R2 B U B2 U
*3. *D' R2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 R' B L2 B2 F' U2 F L' D R'
*4. *F' D' R' B D2 R F2 R D' R2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2
*5. *B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 L' B2 R B' F2 D' U B L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 R B R U' L D2 L R' F L' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U' R F' R F R' F U
*3. *U B2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' L B2 F' U2 L2 R2 B D' B2 F'
*4. *R2 Uw2 B2 U' L F' Rw D U' L D2 Rw' R' D' Fw F2 R' D B' Fw2 F Rw2 R2 D U2 L R Fw' R Fw F' D2 Rw D' Uw2 Rw' D Rw' B' F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R F U' R U' R F2 U'
*3. *D' F2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L B2 R D2 B F' D' U2 B' U'
*4. *R B2 Uw2 B U2 Fw' D Uw2 U' F2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' R' Fw' F' Uw2 Rw F' U' B2 Fw' R' Uw L2 U Rw B F U R2 F2 L Fw2 Rw2 R Fw Uw Fw2 R
*5. *B2 Lw2 U' Lw' Bw F2 U2 B Uw Lw2 Rw' Bw' L2 Lw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U B2 Lw' Rw Uw2 U2 Bw2 Uw Fw2 D' L2 Lw' Rw2 U F2 Lw Fw' F' L' F' U2 Lw2 D Dw Uw' Lw F' D2 Dw' Uw' R' Fw2 Dw' Bw' Fw' F2 U' R' Fw' Lw2 R2 Uw' B2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R' U F' U' F
*3. *U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L F D L' B2 U' B2 U B U' R
*4. *R B F D' B D' Fw' R Uw Rw2 R F L Rw2 B2 Rw' R Fw F U2 B' F2 R B L' Rw D2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 U Rw B2 L2 Rw D' B Fw2 F' L'
*5. *F2 Dw' L2 Bw R B' L2 Fw2 R2 U Lw' D' Uw Bw Uw' Lw Rw' B2 Fw F L' U B2 Rw2 R Uw Bw' D' F D2 Uw R2 U B2 Uw2 Lw' R2 U' F' Lw2 Rw R2 B2 Fw Rw' R' U2 Bw D' Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw' U B2 Bw2 Lw D' U2 Bw
*6. *3F 2F2 L2 3R U2 F2 L 2L2 R2 2D 2B 2R2 2F R2 B' 3R' B' 2F' U2 3F2 2D2 2L' R' 3F D2 3F 3U2 2L B 3R' B2 L 2L' 3R 2R D2 2L2 2R 2U U2 F2 U 3F2 2L 3R2 R' B 3U2 2U L R B R' 2B' 3R B2 D' 2D 2R' B2 2D2 2F' 2U' 2B2 2L 2B2 2R 2B2 D 2R2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R F' U R2 U' F2 U F2 U2
*3. *D2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 L2 R' D2 L' D' B L2 B' R U2 B' D2 F
*4. *Uw' Fw Rw' D F L2 R' Uw U Fw2 F2 U2 L' Rw2 R B2 L Rw' Uw2 L F2 U' B U Rw D2 B2 Uw U' B' Uw' B' Rw D2 L' Rw2 Fw F2 D2 U
*5. *R Bw' L' Lw' D' Fw D2 Dw' Uw U2 L Lw2 Dw U' Lw' Dw Rw' Bw' Fw' Lw D2 Uw2 R' Dw U2 R2 D U L R' D Fw' L2 Dw' B2 F U' Rw Fw2 Lw B2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Uw Rw' Bw Dw Fw2 F' R F D Dw' U' Rw' U L2 Lw2 R2
*6. *2R 3F' 2F' D2 B2 L2 R 2U' 2R 2B 2U' U2 2R2 2D2 2F2 F2 R' 3F 3U' 2U' 2F2 2D' 3R2 2R R2 U' 2R2 2D2 3U' 2L2 3U2 B' 3R' D 2D' 2U L' R B 2L2 B' 2F F R B 2B' 2D2 3U2 U2 L' 2U 3F' R F2 2D' 3R' 2R' R2 D L' D L' 2D' B2 3R U' L' 2D 2F2 U2
*7. *2L' R 3B2 D2 3U R2 2D B2 L 3B 3U2 F2 2D' 3R U 3B2 2R' 3F R' B 3B 2D2 2B2 3B' F D2 3R B' 3B' 2F' 3L' 2B 2D 2F2 2U' U' 2F' F D' U' F L' 3L 2B' 3F' 3R R 2B2 2L2 2R 3U' L2 2F' 2U' 3R2 2D' 3F' 2D2 3U' U' 2B2 F' D2 L' U2 L2 2U R 2B2 3B' 2F2 3U L' 2L2 R' 3B' L' 2L' U' L2 B' D' 3R 2F2 3L' R D B2 2D 2R 2D F2 3U2 L2 3L 2D' L2 3U L2 3R2

*Clock
1. *UR2- DR4- DL1+ UL5- U2+ R4+ D5+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R1+ D0+ L4- ALL3+ DR DL UL
*2. *UR2+ DR4+ DL3+ UL2+ U2+ R6+ D4- L6+ ALL6+ y2 U1- R6+ D4- L1+ ALL1+ UL
*3. *UR4- DR3- DL1- UL5+ U2- R5+ D5- L4- ALL4- y2 U2- R4- D1- L5+ ALL1- UR DR
*4. *UR4+ DR3+ DL1+ UL3- U3+ R4- D6+ L1+ ALL2+ y2 U3- R5- D1+ L2- ALL6+
*5. *UR4- DR1- DL2+ UL3- U1+ R0+ D3- L6+ ALL6+ y2 U2- R2- D6+ L4+ ALL5- UR DR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *B' R L' R B L U r' b'
*2. *U B R U R U' B' r b u
*3. *B' R' U' B' R U B R' r b
*4. *U' R' B R' U R' U' B l' r b' u
*5. *L B' L' U' B U R B' l' b'

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 4) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 4) / (-5, 5)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -4)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, -4)
*4. *(3, -1) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (6, 1)
*5. *(3, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (4, 3)

*Skewb
1. *U' B' R' U R U' R' B' U' B' U'
*2. *L U' R U' L R' L' B' U' B' U'
*3. *L' R' B U L R' U' L' R' B' U'
*4. *L' R B' U' B R B' R' U' B' U'
*5. *U R' U R B' L' B L' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *U2 R' F U2 F2 U' F R'
*3. *B U' L U2 D2 F U2 B' L' D' F2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U'
*4. *Fw U B F Rw R' D2 U Rw' R2 B2 Fw2 F2 U' B' Uw L2 R2 Uw B' Fw2 F L2 Rw R D' U2 L' Rw B' R2 B' U' R' D2 B2 Rw U2 Rw R2
*5. *Rw R2 Fw' Lw Rw' B2 Bw' Fw L2 B Bw L2 R' B Bw F Dw2 Uw2 L' B' F' L' Fw' F Dw2 L2 Uw' F' L Fw2 Rw' D2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw U' R' B2 Dw2 L' D U2 Lw2 D' Dw' Uw2 Rw' R2 U' Bw Rw Bw' F Lw2 D L Rw D B2
*OH. *B2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' D' B F' D2
*Clock. *UR1- DR5+ DL4+ UL1- U3- R5+ D5- L1+ ALL1- y2 U4+ R5+ D0+ L5+ ALL3- UR DR DL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L U B' U L' U R' L l r' u
*Skewb. *U' R' B' L B L' B' U R' B' U'
*Square-1. *(3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 3, 2018)

2x2- (2.838), 3.586, 5.495, (7.921), 3.503 = 4.19 Eg1 rocks.... Well once I get good with it.


----------



## Pistu Hilsunakjawa (Jul 4, 2018)

2x2x2:
1. 4.89
2. 8.33
3. 6.10
4. 7.39
5. 5.05
Ao5: 6.18

3x3x3:
1. 16.90
2. 17.91
3. 15.06
4. 16.53
5. 16.55
Ao5: 16.66

4x4x4:
1. 1:17.04
2. 1:08.68
3. 1:07.62
4. 1:31.33
5. 1:03.84
Ao5: 1:11.11

3x3x3 One Handed:
1. 27.39
2. 30.67
3. 45.84
4. 34.34
5. 31.33
Ao5: 32.11

FMC:
Solution : R' U L' U' L R U2 L' U' L F R U R' U' F' R U' R' U' R U' R' F U2 F' R U' R2 U2 R F' U2 F B' U' B D2 L R' F B'

Explanation:

On inverse scramble , do :

Xcross: B F' R L' D2 B' U B
2nd slot: F' U2 F R' U2 R2
3rd slot: U R' F U2 F'
last slot: R U R' U R U R'
EO: F U R U' R' F'
ZBLL: L' U L U2 R' L' U L U' R
then inverse all for the solution.

2-3-4 relay : 1:55.15


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2018)

Please remember that if you should happen to see any suspicious results, send a PM to me and/or @MatsBergsten , and we will do our best to investigate. It's better than posting here, since suspicious results are likely often just an attempt to receive attention by the people posting the bad results. Thank you.


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 6, 2018)

Square-1:
15.82
16.93
15.97
17.12
17.85

3x3:
34.27
33.76
27.27
42.56
27.50

2x2:
5.80
6.50
8.91
7.62
7.07


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jul 9, 2018)

2x2- 9.78, 10.33, (13.27), 11.51, (8.58) = 10.54

3x3- (29.07), 22.64, 25.06, 21.74, (20.29) = 23.15

4x4- 1:39.41, 1:43.76, (1:37.67), 2:02.27, (2:16.05) = 1:48.48

5x5- (3:20.58), 4:11.15, 3:50.54, (4:37.57), 3:25.66 = 3:49.11

3x3 OH- 1:04.73, 1:00.24, 1:18.86, (2:15.82), (59.61) = 1:07.94

2+3+4 Relay- 2:18.76

2+3+4+5 Relay- 7:05.78

MegaMinx- 3:25.35, 3:43.35, (2:51.03), 2:56.45, (3:53.73) = 3:21.72


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 10, 2018)

Results for week 27: congrats to chriscuber123, cubeshepherd and TheDubDubJr

*2x2x2*(139)

 1.62 Aamirhaha
 1.65 Khairur Rachim
 1.68 chriscuber123
 1.89 asacuber
 1.93 FakeMMAP
 2.06 asiahyoo1997
 2.11 lejitcuber
 2.25 the super cuber
 2.29 TheDubDubJr
 2.52 Ethan Misteri
 2.57 dat1asiandude
 2.59 JustinTimeCuber
 2.60 OriginalUsername
 2.61 JMHCubed
 2.69 mihnea3000
 2.72 cubeshepherd
 2.78 G2013
 2.80 Pixaler
 2.84 2016LAIL01
 2.86 thecubingwizard
 2.90 2017LAMB06
 2.92 jaysammey777
 2.92 Sixstringcal
 2.96 Sean Hartman
 3.00 Luke Garrett
 3.03 Zac04attack
 3.04 [email protected]
 3.11 Dy Max Cuber
 3.13 EdubCubez
 3.15 jancsi02
 3.22 Tx789
 3.24 NoProblemCubing
 3.26 cuberkid10
 3.34 Shadowjockey
 3.35 AdrianCubing
 3.52 DGCubes
 3.55 Marcus Siu
 3.63 MCuber
 3.64 Elf
 3.64 AidanNoogie
 3.65 tigermaxi
 3.72 leudcfa
 3.77 BradenTheMagician
 3.84 NathanaelCubes
 3.88 ichcubegern
 3.92 tdm
 3.97 Keith Maben
 3.99 CeeEhllCuber
 4.04 Jscuber
 4.09 buzzteam4
 4.13 tolgakantarci
 4.19 Duncan Bannon
 4.20 Mark Boyanowski
 4.20 ARandomCuber
 4.26 Cooki348
 4.26 NolanDoes2x2
 4.28 Spencer131
 4.30 The Blockhead
 4.43 begiuli65
 4.43 Metallic Silver
 4.45 TipsterTrickster
 4.52 Zman04
 4.63 Dylan Swarts
 4.64 colegemuth
 4.65 Glomnipotent
 4.66 Josh5271
 4.66 whatshisbucket
 4.73 obelisk477
 4.75 Jaagrav
 4.76 MattP98
 4.79 Underwatercuber
 4.83 bhoffman492
 4.85 trav1
 4.90 Zach Clark
 4.91 sigalig
 4.92 Leo Annett
 4.94 Ghost Cuber
 4.97 xyzzy
 4.98 MartinN13
 5.08 Assaf Shaham
 5.08 dhafin
 5.12 epride17
 5.17 typeman5
 5.19 lwhitecuber
 5.34 PlayFun555
 5.37 topppits
 5.39 Manatee 10235
 5.40 Keenan Johnson
 5.44 Bogdan
 5.47 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.48 T1_M0
 5.52 OrangeJamcubes
 5.57 swankfukinc
 5.62 Skefull
 5.64 zhawk
 5.65 ComputerGuy365
 5.70 abunickabhi
 5.74 GC1998
 5.78 Willi
 5.78 Moreno van Rooijen
 5.85 awesomesoop27
 5.87 Bertus
 5.92 Electrical Cubing
 6.08 Rubiksdude4144
 6.19 AhmetYG
 6.20 CubingRF
 6.29 Burnsy101
 6.31 Natanael
 6.41 ColorfulPockets
 6.44 Bob_Ewell
 6.51 VDel_234_
 6.64 cuber3141592
 6.81 Lewis
 7.03 SpartanSailor
 7.06 Thom S.
 7.26 speedcube.insta
 7.51 Mike Hughey
 7.56 Mikael weiss
 7.65 Bubbagrub
 7.94 dschieses
 8.08 V.Kochergin
 8.17 Worm 09624
 8.19 zyrilcampo
 8.29 Hróar Hrólfsson
 8.34 audiophile121
 8.55 LightFlame_
 9.21 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.93 Schmizee
 10.17 Blade616
 10.37 One Wheel
 10.42 GTregay
 10.54 Petri Krzywacki
 10.96 Meme boi
 11.18 FireCuber
 11.58 hakatashi
 12.70 Jacck
 12.93 MatsBergsten
 15.00 BerserkFrog
 15.49 ZF slow
*3x3x3*(158)

 7.07 lejitcuber
 8.02 asiahyoo1997
 8.16 Luke Garrett
 8.46 Sean Hartman
 8.57 Khairur Rachim
 8.66 Ethan Misteri
 8.94 chriscuber123
 9.44 tdm
 9.49 TheDubDubJr
 9.51 OriginalUsername
 9.59 cuberkid10
 9.68 the super cuber
 9.69 jaysammey777
 9.70 uesyuu
 9.80 JustinTimeCuber
 9.82 jancsi02
 9.83 thecubingwizard
 9.87 mihnea3000
 10.06 Dy Max Cuber
 10.09 Aamirhaha
 10.52 asacuber
 10.66 Shadowjockey
 10.67 Zach Clark
 10.73 Elf
 10.91 Pixaler
 10.96 Manatee 10235
 11.08 TommyC
 11.16 Zac04attack
 11.17 typeman5
 11.26 [email protected]
 11.36 ichcubegern
 11.38 2016LAIL01
 11.43 cubeshepherd
 11.48 Spencer131
 11.75 DGCubes
 11.75 GenTheThief
 11.80 2017LAMB06
 11.85 Leo Annett
 11.85 G2013
 11.88 Keroma12
 11.91 John Kim
 11.94 Marcus Siu
 11.99 tolgakantarci
 12.07 cuber3141592
 12.07 ColorfulPockets
 12.08 Josh5271
 12.33 yghklvn
 12.40 Jscuber
 12.49 AdrianCubing
 12.53 sigalig
 12.56 Keenan Johnson
 12.60 leudcfa
 12.67 obelisk477
 12.68 Willi
 12.70 AidanNoogie
 12.78 Skefull
 12.80 LolTreeMan
 12.89 abunickabhi
 12.98 DhruvA
 13.03 Keith Maben
 13.08 BradenTheMagician
 13.16 Metallic Silver
 13.25 MCuber
 13.30 DumplingMaster
 13.37 Burnsy101
 13.39 TwisterCuber
 13.41 Glomnipotent
 13.45 Zman04
 13.50 Underwatercuber
 13.52 Mark Boyanowski
 13.59 TipsterTrickster
 13.65 ARandomCuber
 13.67 MattP98
 13.70 Sixstringcal
 13.77 Emir Yusuf
 13.84 tigermaxi
 14.02 Rubiksdude4144
 14.12 BHCubing
 14.22 ican97
 14.37 Katiedavies3103
 14.52 T1_M0
 14.70 Tx789
 14.74 OJ Cubing
 14.75 colegemuth
 14.82 buzzteam4
 14.84 gavinz
 14.86 Cooki348
 14.88 Electrical Cubing
 14.95 speedcube.insta
 15.07 Dylan Swarts
 15.18 ComputerGuy365
 15.43 lwhitecuber
 15.51 Jami Viljanen
 15.51 Bogdan
 15.52 swankfukinc
 15.60 NathanaelCubes
 15.85 begiuli65
 16.23 NoProblemCubing
 16.28 xyzzy
 16.30 dhafin
 16.31 Assaf Shaham
 16.32 Casper
 16.33 CeeEhllCuber
 16.63 MartinN13
 16.66 pistuhilsunakjawa
 16.91 JMHCubed
 17.10 elimescube
 17.13 Lykos
 17.14 Bob_Ewell
 17.18 AhmetYG
 17.31 The Blockhead
 17.37 NolanDoes2x2
 17.48 PlayFun555
 17.56 trav1
 17.58 GC1998
 17.70 Deri Nata Wijaya
 17.76 bhoffman492
 18.17 EdubCubez
 18.31 whatshisbucket
 18.45 zyrilcampo
 18.58 topppits
 19.13 Moreno van Rooijen
 19.18 xbrandationx
 19.64 TigaJun
 19.95 Ghost Cuber
 20.02 Bertus
 20.17 audiophile121
 20.30 zhawk
 20.72 epride17
 20.80 Mike Hughey
 20.99 Mikael weiss
 21.09 hakatashi
 21.17 InlandEmpireCuber
 21.18 Hróar Hrólfsson
 21.56 VDel_234_
 23.15 Petri Krzywacki
 23.28 Lewis
 23.75 Schmizee
 23.79 dnguyen2204
 23.81 One Wheel
 24.11 LightFlame_
 24.12 Natanael
 24.34 Jaagrav
 24.52 SpartanSailor
 25.42 Bubbagrub
 26.08 GTregay
 27.56 CubingNewb
 30.12 dschieses
 30.45 awesomesoop27
 31.11 Meme boi
 31.21 OrangeJamcubes
 31.84 Thom S.
 34.45 Jacck
 35.55 BerserkFrog
 36.27 Grant Weiss
 36.30 MatsBergsten
 39.06 V.Kochergin
 49.57 ZF slow
*4x4x4*(105)

 31.85 cuberkid10
 32.47 asiahyoo1997
 33.71 Khairur Rachim
 33.83 thecubingwizard
 36.78 G2013
 38.01 jancsi02
 38.09 mihnea3000
 39.19 Ethan Misteri
 39.55 ichcubegern
 40.62 OriginalUsername
 40.74 Elf
 43.18 Zach Clark
 44.02 chriscuber123
 44.38 DGCubes
 45.76 tdm
 45.85 Jscuber
 46.44 xyzzy
 46.47 Zac04attack
 46.59 Marcus Siu
 46.70 Mark Boyanowski
 47.08 Pixaler
 47.55 MCuber
 48.63 TheDubDubJr
 48.65 2016LAIL01
 49.07 Josh5271
 49.89 Electrical Cubing
 49.89 Rubiksdude4144
 50.10 Luke Garrett
 50.48 abunickabhi
 50.66 sigalig
 50.83 Leo Annett
 50.99 DhruvA
 51.12 Keenan Johnson
 51.50 LolTreeMan
 52.27 BradenTheMagician
 53.57 2017LAMB06
 54.40 Manatee 10235
 54.44 nevinscph
 54.50 MattP98
 54.57 obelisk477
 55.26 Emir Yusuf
 55.75 begiuli65
 56.56 Dy Max Cuber
 56.91 ARandomCuber
 57.01 typeman5
 57.13 mrjames113083
 57.78 epride17
 57.88 T1_M0
 58.47 Willi
 58.54 leudcfa
 58.97 cubeshepherd
 59.51 PlayFun555
 59.53 TipsterTrickster
 59.66 Glomnipotent
 59.98 elimescube
 1:00.55 cuber3141592
 1:00.67 yghklvn
 1:01.03 The Blockhead
 1:01.28 swankfukinc
 1:01.42 buzzteam4
 1:01.86 lwhitecuber
 1:02.06 colegemuth
 1:02.56 Casper
 1:02.78 Zman04
 1:03.58 Bertus
 1:06.57 trav1
 1:07.22 Bogdan
 1:11.11 pistuhilsunakjawa
 1:11.13 Dylan Swarts
 1:13.40 Assaf Shaham
 1:16.18 Bob_Ewell
 1:19.03 speedcube.insta
 1:19.28 Cooki348
 1:19.38 GC1998
 1:20.04 bhoffman492
 1:20.52 EdubCubez
 1:20.79 audiophile121
 1:20.87 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:21.24 Natanael
 1:21.36 topppits
 1:21.74 AhmetYG
 1:23.10 NathanaelCubes
 1:24.81 CeeEhllCuber
 1:25.35 dnguyen2204
 1:25.44 Sue Doenim
 1:27.05 Mike Hughey
 1:28.04 AdrianCubing
 1:28.70 Bubbagrub
 1:30.76 SpartanSailor
 1:31.31 Hróar Hrólfsson
 1:33.24 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:34.18 Spencer131
 1:35.12 One Wheel
 1:35.61 VDel_234_
 1:37.69 Ghost Cuber
 1:39.86 Lewis
 1:41.51 GTregay
 1:48.48 Petri Krzywacki
 1:50.00 hakatashi
 1:55.83 Mikael weiss
 2:01.93 dschieses
 2:13.84 Schmizee
 2:16.68 MatsBergsten
 2:40.44 awesomesoop27
 2:57.77 BerserkFrog
*5x5x5*(77)

 54.73 asiahyoo1997
 58.00 lejitcuber
 1:01.61 Sean Hartman
 1:06.29 cuberkid10
 1:06.71 Khairur Rachim
 1:07.49 thecubingwizard
 1:08.60 uesyuu
 1:13.09 TheDubDubJr
 1:13.86 Elf
 1:14.50 ichcubegern
 1:14.69 mihnea3000
 1:18.88 jancsi02
 1:21.96 Josh5271
 1:22.00 nevinscph
 1:23.63 Mark Boyanowski
 1:26.67 OriginalUsername
 1:27.27 DGCubes
 1:28.97 abunickabhi
 1:29.06 Ethan Misteri
 1:29.99 G2013
 1:30.92 Keroma12
 1:30.94 Marcus Siu
 1:31.01 Willi
 1:31.10 Leo Annett
 1:32.93 sigalig
 1:37.09 xyzzy
 1:37.46 Keenan Johnson
 1:38.21 LolTreeMan
 1:38.22 chriscuber123
 1:38.42 colegemuth
 1:39.36 tdm
 1:40.54 cuber3141592
 1:45.52 elimescube
 1:46.20 obelisk477
 1:46.23 OJ Cubing
 1:48.17 leudcfa
 1:48.79 Glomnipotent
 1:49.11 Zach Clark
 1:49.49 MattP98
 1:51.67 BradenTheMagician
 1:53.87 epride17
 1:56.37 trav1
 1:56.48 cubeshepherd
 1:56.66 T1_M0
 1:56.93 2016LAIL01
 1:59.11 Manatee 10235
 1:59.58 buzzteam4
 2:02.71 begiuli65
 2:05.00 swankfukinc
 2:05.33 yghklvn
 2:08.57 lwhitecuber
 2:11.07 Dylan Swarts
 2:13.58 Bertus
 2:15.08 Rubiksdude4144
 2:20.22 NathanaelCubes
 2:21.58 audiophile121
 2:40.34 topppits
 2:46.73 Mike Hughey
 2:47.08 One Wheel
 2:47.08 Lewis
 2:49.57 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:52.46 VDel_234_
 2:52.81 GTregay
 2:53.84 GC1998
 2:59.96 Natanael
 3:01.17 Bob_Ewell
 3:01.48 hakatashi
 3:06.02 Ghost Cuber
 3:20.54 Mikael weiss
 3:24.50 Dy Max Cuber
 3:30.41 SpartanSailor
 3:36.04 MatsBergsten
 3:49.12 Petri Krzywacki
 4:18.11 Cooki348
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF Sue Doenim
 DNF Moreno van Rooijen
*6x6x6*(35)

 2:07.62 Shadowjockey
 2:12.69 thecubingwizard
 2:14.19 TheDubDubJr
 2:15.66 ichcubegern
 2:28.12 Elf
 2:37.18 Mark Boyanowski
 2:46.67 jancsi02
 2:48.00 cuber3141592
 2:49.97 xyzzy
 2:51.94 OriginalUsername
 2:53.44 colegemuth
 2:53.80 DGCubes
 3:00.75 abunickabhi
 3:01.73 G2013
 3:11.22 chriscuber123
 3:29.60 buzzteam4
 3:32.95 cubeshepherd
 3:38.67 Glomnipotent
 3:38.72 MattP98
 3:45.50 leudcfa
 3:51.98 Leo Annett
 3:52.92 Keenan Johnson
 3:55.66 Zach Clark
 3:55.86 obelisk477
 3:56.19 swankfukinc
 3:56.48 Dylan Swarts
 4:33.55 epride17
 4:47.91 One Wheel
 4:53.13 Mike Hughey
 4:54.72 NathanaelCubes
 5:30.60 Lewis
 5:44.26 audiophile121
 6:00.87 topppits
 6:52.92 MatsBergsten
 7:05.21 SpartanSailor
*7x7x7*(23)

 3:25.86 thecubingwizard
 3:25.93 ichcubegern
 3:50.90 Mark Boyanowski
 4:21.08 colegemuth
 4:37.23 OriginalUsername
 4:49.34 cuber3141592
 4:55.05 jancsi02
 5:06.10 chriscuber123
 5:31.77 buzzteam4
 5:34.91 Willi
 5:46.96 cubeshepherd
 5:52.58 leudcfa
 6:12.63 swankfukinc
 6:20.65 MattP98
 6:25.55 obelisk477
 6:57.17 epride17
 7:03.01 Mike Hughey
 7:09.09 One Wheel
 7:11.02 Dylan Swarts
 7:13.27 Zach Clark
 9:04.46 topppits
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(58)

 4.11 Khairur Rachim
 5.27 asacuber
 5.61 Sean Hartman
 6.14 chriscuber123
 6.72 Zac04attack
 7.00 TommyC
 9.72 the super cuber
 10.50 EdubCubez
 10.81 TheDubDubJr
 11.24 OriginalUsername
 11.42 cubeshepherd
 11.96 sigalig
 12.59 Electrical Cubing
 13.37 jaysammey777
 14.48 G2013
 16.44 T1_M0
 17.46 abunickabhi
 17.71 BradenTheMagician
 17.98 Zach Clark
 18.74 Mark Boyanowski
 20.48 2017LAMB06
 21.99 Ethan Misteri
 22.67 ichcubegern
 22.72 Glomnipotent
 22.79 Josh5271
 22.80 NathanaelCubes
 22.91 Mike Hughey
 24.39 MatsBergsten
 25.86 InlandEmpireCuber
 27.41 Deri Nata Wijaya
 29.74 buzzteam4
 29.76 Keenan Johnson
 31.19 cuberkid10
 31.76 tigermaxi
 32.06 Luke Garrett
 32.61 whatshisbucket
 35.42 MattP98
 35.92 Spencer131
 40.92 Bogdan
 41.47 tdm
 44.40 epride17
 48.06 MCuber
 50.85 GC1998
 51.70 Dylan Swarts
 52.81 trav1
 53.58 SpartanSailor
 53.70 Natanael
 55.11 bhoffman492
 56.18 obelisk477
 1:07.82 Dy Max Cuber
 1:09.25 Jacck
 1:22.15 colegemuth
 1:47.54 LolTreeMan
 3:44.19 Mikael weiss
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF NoProblemCubing
 DNF zyrilcampo
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(50)

 22.90 TommyC
 24.59 the super cuber
 24.93 sigalig
 30.36 Mark Boyanowski
 31.25 abunickabhi
 31.97 denthebro
 32.29 pinser
 36.63 G2013
 49.87 T1_M0
 55.13 Keenan Johnson
 1:01.94 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:05.58 Khairur Rachim
 1:06.47 thecubingwizard
 1:09.70 Sean Hartman
 1:13.85 chriscuber123
 1:16.53 cubeshepherd
 1:22.98 Mike Hughey
 1:29.37 TipsterTrickster
 1:29.84 MatsBergsten
 1:31.94 Glomnipotent
 1:34.04 TheDubDubJr
 1:35.44 leudcfa
 1:37.87 tdm
 1:40.64 2017LAMB06
 1:44.93 MattP98
 1:53.10 Spencer131
 1:57.77 BradenTheMagician
 1:59.06 2016LAIL01
 2:03.20 tolgakantarci
 2:04.48 buzzteam4
 2:19.56 Ethan Misteri
 2:30.22 elimescube
 3:13.35 Jacck
 3:14.06 ichcubegern
 3:23.52 Bogdan
 3:26.88 GC1998
 4:03.53 LolTreeMan
 4:29.28 trav1
 4:32.89 Natanael
 5:33.43 epride17
 5:52.23 NathanaelCubes
 6:49.53 dnguyen2204
 7:59.95 Mikael weiss
 DNF obelisk477
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF ican97
 DNF Tx789
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF dschieses
 DNF topppits
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(23)

 2:11.54 sigalig
 2:13.03 pinser
 2:21.45 AdrianD
 2:34.79 the super cuber
 3:15.63 abunickabhi
 4:39.88 Mark Boyanowski
 6:15.10 Mike Hughey
 7:16.83 MatsBergsten
 7:22.60 TheDubDubJr
 8:34.60 cubeshepherd
 9:06.33 tdm
 10:48.59 Jacck
 13:17.16 Glomnipotent
 14:07.53 MattP98
 15:55.77 elimescube
 17:55.15 buzzteam4
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF GC1998
 DNF G2013
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF chriscuber123
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF thecubingwizard
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(12)

 5:40.15 abunickabhi
 5:47.90 the super cuber
 6:18.21 G2013
 8:56.93 Mark Boyanowski
 13:45.02 Mike Hughey
 16:56.80 MatsBergsten
 18:22.57 Jacck
 DNF sigalig
 DNF cubeshepherd
 DNF elimescube
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF MattP98
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF cubeshepherd
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(16)

 42 AdrianD
 38 sigalig
 38 the super cuber
 32 kamilprzyb
 30 Mark Boyanowski
 15 T1_M0
 12 Mike Hughey
 7 cubeshepherd
 5 abunickabhi
 5 Deri Nata Wijaya
 2 MatsBergsten
 1 buzzteam4
 0 SpartanSailor
 0 TipsterTrickster
 0 MattP98
 DNF GC1998
*3x3x3 one-handed*(109)

 12.35 Khairur Rachim
 13.43 asiahyoo1997
 14.76 tdm
 15.01 thecubingwizard
 15.35 FakeMMAP
 15.73 Luke Garrett
 16.07 lejitcuber
 16.21 ichcubegern
 16.66 Ethan Misteri
 16.68 TommyC
 16.75 uesyuu
 16.95 the super cuber
 17.39 ColorfulPockets
 17.57 asacuber
 17.65 TheDubDubJr
 17.74 GenTheThief
 17.76 2016LAIL01
 17.80 cuberkid10
 17.90 jancsi02
 17.96 Jscuber
 18.41 Leo Annett
 18.52 chriscuber123
 18.82 OriginalUsername
 18.87 tolgakantarci
 18.89 mihnea3000
 19.16 Dy Max Cuber
 19.53 Pixaler
 19.81 2017LAMB06
 19.87 Spencer131
 20.04 Zac04attack
 20.21 Metallic Silver
 20.25 Josh5271
 20.29 typeman5
 20.40 BradenTheMagician
 20.83 abunickabhi
 21.76 Sixstringcal
 22.30 Keith Maben
 22.41 Glomnipotent
 22.44 Marcus Siu
 22.46 sigalig
 22.75 Manatee 10235
 23.76 ARandomCuber
 24.22 Shadowjockey
 24.25 xyzzy
 24.29 John Kim
 24.89 cubeshepherd
 24.93 DGCubes
 25.54 begiuli65
 25.76 MattP98
 25.87 speedcube.insta
 26.02 Mark Boyanowski
 26.21 NathanaelCubes
 26.49 AdrianCubing
 27.08 muchacho
 27.54 T1_M0
 27.73 LolTreeMan
 28.02 MartinN13
 29.08 leudcfa
 29.29 MCuber
 29.56 gavinz
 29.64 Rubiksdude4144
 29.87 tigermaxi
 30.00 Cooki348
 30.67 yghklvn
 30.82 NoProblemCubing
 30.83 cuber3141592
 31.33 Lykos
 31.57 Zman04
 31.57 Tx789
 32.11 pistuhilsunakjawa
 32.31 mrjames113083
 33.21 Willi
 33.41 swankfukinc
 33.43 obelisk477
 33.46 OJ Cubing
 33.59 buzzteam4
 33.65 Bogdan
 34.09 lwhitecuber
 34.52 Keenan Johnson
 36.08 Emir Yusuf
 36.08 Bob_Ewell
 37.85 epride17
 37.92 trav1
 38.15 Dylan Swarts
 39.56 Bertus
 39.74 EdubCubez
 42.08 colegemuth
 42.25 Bubbagrub
 44.54 audiophile121
 44.81 Mike Hughey
 45.11 InlandEmpireCuber
 45.23 CeeEhllCuber
 45.73 hakatashi
 45.79 Mikael weiss
 45.98 One Wheel
 46.49 Natanael
 46.83 zhawk
 48.45 JMHCubed
 50.38 Burnsy101
 51.52 Zach Clark
 52.66 Hróar Hrólfsson
 53.11 GC1998
 53.84 Schmizee
 1:01.83 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:02.75 Ghost Cuber
 1:07.94 Petri Krzywacki
 1:10.27 BerserkFrog
 1:15.40 dnguyen2204
 1:32.15 SpartanSailor
*3x3x3 With feet*(17)

 46.21 AdrianCubing
 47.53 Luke Garrett
 57.93 Bubbagrub
 1:05.75 T1_M0
 1:06.18 Zac04attack
 1:16.48 BradenTheMagician
 1:26.29 OriginalUsername
 1:30.01 cubeshepherd
 1:30.78 One Wheel
 1:32.05 Leo Annett
 1:50.33 TipsterTrickster
 2:07.44 Mike Hughey
 2:16.11 MattP98
 2:46.01 abunickabhi
 2:54.07 leudcfa
 DNF colegemuth
 DNF Natanael
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(33)

 34.73 thecubingwizard
 34.94 lejitcuber
 40.42 TheDubDubJr
 43.12 abunickabhi
 49.08 cubeshepherd
 51.90 Marcus Siu
 55.61 speedcube.insta
 1:03.67 Bogdan
 1:08.89 Luke Garrett
 1:12.36 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:13.37 Bertus
 1:14.61 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:18.03 MattP98
 1:21.25 Mike Hughey
 1:30.23 begiuli65
 1:37.47 Pixaler
 1:41.66 Natanael
 1:47.87 swankfukinc
 1:50.76 buzzteam4
 1:52.13 MatsBergsten
 1:54.32 lwhitecuber
 2:20.15 obelisk477
 2:21.77 GC1998
 2:26.97 Josh5271
 2:43.75 zyrilcampo
 2:56.06 Zach Clark
 3:10.58 colegemuth
 3:31.68 LolTreeMan
 4:33.17 CeeEhllCuber
 DNF G2013
 DNF audiophile121
 DNF JMHCubed
 DNF Cooki348
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(31)

 25 uesyuu
 26 lejitcuber
 26 ColorfulPockets
 26 cubeshepherd
 27 the super cuber
 28 DGCubes
 28 Mark Boyanowski
 29 Shadowjockey
 29 obelisk477
 29 chriscuber123
 29 mutlu ozcelebi
 30 craccho
 30 arbivara
 32 Mike Hughey
 33 Jacck
 34 ComputerGuy365
 34 Spencer131
 34 mrjames113083
 34 sigalig
 34 Bogdan
 37 tolgakantarci
 40 Sue Doenim
 42 pistuhilsunakjawa
 44 MattP98
 47 Schmizee
 49 GC1998
 56 begiuli65
 70 InlandEmpireCuber
 74 colegemuth
 DNF MCuber
 DNF Josh5271
*2-3-4 Relay*(68)

 48.27 cuberkid10
 50.88 Khairur Rachim
 51.85 Ethan Misteri
 53.84 thecubingwizard
 54.80 DGCubes
 55.91 OriginalUsername
 57.28 jancsi02
 57.88 chriscuber123
 58.97 BradenTheMagician
 1:00.30 Meme boi
 1:00.73 ichcubegern
 1:02.75 Zach Clark
 1:04.51 TheDubDubJr
 1:04.97 Josh5271
 1:05.94 2017LAMB06
 1:05.95 Manatee 10235
 1:06.89 asacuber
 1:07.42 Marcus Siu
 1:07.94 abunickabhi
 1:08.10 ARandomCuber
 1:08.60 Luke Garrett
 1:10.10 Mark Boyanowski
 1:10.41 Leo Annett
 1:10.67 tdm
 1:13.55 obelisk477
 1:13.64 cuber3141592
 1:13.66 cubeshepherd
 1:15.31 Pixaler
 1:15.40 MCuber
 1:18.24 MattP98
 1:18.44 colegemuth
 1:19.19 Electrical Cubing
 1:19.68 Dy Max Cuber
 1:20.99 buzzteam4
 1:21.38 Glomnipotent
 1:21.41 Dylan Swarts
 1:21.98 Willi
 1:26.06 swankfukinc
 1:27.36 Zman04
 1:27.46 lwhitecuber
 1:28.36 epride17
 1:28.49 Keith Maben
 1:28.78 begiuli65
 1:30.64 Tx789
 1:33.19 PlayFun555
 1:38.56 speedcube.insta
 1:40.18 Bogdan
 1:40.50 trav1
 1:47.89 Cooki348
 1:48.81 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:53.91 GC1998
 1:55.15 pistuhilsunakjawa
 1:56.69 One Wheel
 1:57.30 EdubCubez
 1:58.86 CeeEhllCuber
 1:59.54 Mike Hughey
 2:03.67 JMHCubed
 2:06.56 Hróar Hrólfsson
 2:08.82 SpartanSailor
 2:11.55 audiophile121
 2:18.76 Petri Krzywacki
 2:20.92 GTregay
 2:28.57 Natanael
 2:43.25 Schmizee
 2:43.37 hakatashi
 2:56.55 MatsBergsten
 2:57.35 Jacck
 3:25.75 BerserkFrog
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)

 1:56.46 cuberkid10
 2:03.58 Khairur Rachim
 2:04.04 thecubingwizard
 2:18.87 OriginalUsername
 2:20.43 jancsi02
 2:26.40 ichcubegern
 2:31.20 Ethan Misteri
 2:32.15 TheDubDubJr
 2:36.91 DGCubes
 2:37.63 chriscuber123
 2:37.69 abunickabhi
 2:38.77 Leo Annett
 2:40.55 tdm
 2:46.09 Josh5271
 2:49.26 Glomnipotent
 2:51.38 Willi
 3:02.43 cubeshepherd
 3:03.51 cuber3141592
 3:05.41 obelisk477
 3:05.62 colegemuth
 3:09.38 Mark Boyanowski
 3:20.94 Zach Clark
 3:23.86 MattP98
 3:29.89 Manatee 10235
 3:33.76 epride17
 3:37.08 BradenTheMagician
 3:40.26 swankfukinc
 3:42.88 trav1
 3:43.03 lwhitecuber
 3:43.98 buzzteam4
 3:47.83 Dylan Swarts
 3:59.60 audiophile121
 4:26.49 Keith Maben
 4:30.91 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:36.74 Dy Max Cuber
 4:46.01 Natanael
 4:50.45 Cooki348
 4:51.16 Mike Hughey
 5:25.41 SpartanSailor
 5:40.39 Lewis
 5:41.17 One Wheel
 5:46.86 GTregay
 5:52.03 GC1998
 5:53.75 hakatashi
 7:05.78 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(23)

 4:26.26 ichcubegern
 5:15.68 OriginalUsername
 5:19.21 Mark Boyanowski
 5:31.62 chriscuber123
 5:37.29 jancsi02
 5:58.55 colegemuth
 6:11.21 cubeshepherd
 6:24.36 abunickabhi
 7:11.05 Zach Clark
 7:15.70 swankfukinc
 7:16.25 MattP98
 7:24.74 buzzteam4
 7:27.57 obelisk477
 7:37.74 Glomnipotent
 7:44.22 epride17
 7:59.07 BradenTheMagician
 8:15.67 Dylan Swarts
 9:27.53 Mike Hughey
 9:52.93 One Wheel
 10:03.36 audiophile121
 10:20.26 Lewis
 12:01.99 InlandEmpireCuber
 12:33.70 SpartanSailor
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(20)

 8:29.46 ichcubegern
 9:17.03 Mark Boyanowski
 9:52.48 OriginalUsername
 10:01.02 jancsi02
 10:33.24 chriscuber123
 11:14.87 colegemuth
 11:56.99 TipsterTrickster
 12:13.47 cubeshepherd
 13:27.66 obelisk477
 13:32.47 Glomnipotent
 13:43.34 Zach Clark
 13:43.72 buzzteam4
 13:46.53 MattP98
 13:46.73 swankfukinc
 13:52.70 epride17
 15:30.36 Dylan Swarts
 16:29.48 Mike Hughey
 17:40.69 One Wheel
 18:30.71 Lewis
 18:31.25 audiophile121
*Clock*(42)

 5.83 jaysammey777
 7.03 TheDubDubJr
 7.63 TipsterTrickster
 7.79 ARandomCuber
 8.15 MartinN13
 8.49 buzzteam4
 8.75 Zac04attack
 8.77 MCuber
 9.07 cuberkid10
 9.17 AdrianCubing
 9.92 lejitcuber
 10.04 tdm
 10.45 cubeshepherd
 10.71 mihnea3000
 10.84 chriscuber123
 11.10 MattP98
 11.12 oliviervlcube
 11.56 Luke Garrett
 12.01 Marcus Siu
 12.46 BradenTheMagician
 12.57 InlandEmpireCuber
 13.16 Rubiksdude4144
 13.17 Bubbagrub
 14.96 asacuber
 15.55 trav1
 15.68 OriginalUsername
 17.88 Tx789
 18.94 Mike Hughey
 19.88 Willi
 22.52 lwhitecuber
 24.29 swankfukinc
 26.51 Ethan Misteri
 27.66 Khairur Rachim
 28.04 Lewis
 29.58 JMHCubed
 32.12 GC1998
 33.26 zhawk
 38.33 Ghost Cuber
 46.78 NathanaelCubes
 47.95 hakatashi
 51.66 topppits
 DNF Mikael weiss
*Megaminx*(45)

 43.40 lejitcuber
 51.13 Ethan Misteri
 57.12 thecubingwizard
 58.19 Elf
 58.29 AidanNoogie
 1:00.77 GenTheThief
 1:03.74 whatshisbucket
 1:07.96 Khairur Rachim
 1:09.58 DGCubes
 1:10.21 Katiedavies3103
 1:13.06 Zac04attack
 1:16.26 TheDubDubJr
 1:18.38 Mark Boyanowski
 1:19.41 jancsi02
 1:24.32 2016LAIL01
 1:25.64 OriginalUsername
 1:27.59 trav1
 1:27.85 cubeshepherd
 1:27.94 mihnea3000
 1:28.89 ARandomCuber
 1:33.50 xyzzy
 1:37.04 swankfukinc
 1:39.19 Luke Garrett
 1:39.35 MCuber
 1:39.62 leudcfa
 1:39.65 chriscuber123
 1:43.85 obelisk477
 1:50.55 colegemuth
 1:59.79 NathanaelCubes
 2:00.26 Willi
 2:00.90 buzzteam4
 2:01.32 GTregay
 2:03.67 abunickabhi
 2:10.55 Lewis
 2:11.85 audiophile121
 2:15.78 Dy Max Cuber
 2:19.91 lwhitecuber
 2:20.94 MattP98
 2:23.52 Glomnipotent
 2:36.83 One Wheel
 2:47.37 Mike Hughey
 2:49.28 JMHCubed
 2:57.12 Natanael
 3:21.72 Petri Krzywacki
 4:14.04 GC1998
*Pyraminx*(97)

 2.43 Dy Max Cuber
 2.58 DGCubes
 2.79 FakeMMAP
 2.99 Ghost Cuber
 3.00 the super cuber
 3.04 RobinCube
 3.18 Cooki348
 3.23 T1_M0
 3.27 thecubingwizard
 3.32 lejitcuber
 3.33 2016LAIL01
 3.40 TommyC
 3.49 CornerCutter
 3.70 oliviervlcube
 3.71 asacuber
 3.76 Zac04attack
 3.88 JMHCubed
 3.89 NoProblemCubing
 3.94 mihnea3000
 4.05 cubeshepherd
 4.10 Rubiksdude4144
 4.19 MartinN13
 4.30 Keith Maben
 4.39 Willi
 4.46 BradenTheMagician
 4.59 chriscuber123
 4.59 Ethan Misteri
 4.61 TheDubDubJr
 4.77 cuberkid10
 4.90 MCuber
 5.05 Marcus Siu
 5.21 Luke Garrett
 5.23 Elf
 5.28 Emir Yusuf
 5.33 NathanaelCubes
 5.38 Josh5271
 5.46 Shadowjockey
 5.49 Bertus
 5.50 EdubCubez
 5.52 Leo Annett
 5.71 bhoffman492
 5.79 Keenan Johnson
 5.91 TipsterTrickster
 6.04 [email protected]
 6.12 MattP98
 6.24 OriginalUsername
 6.44 ichcubegern
 6.47 trav1
 6.74 epride17
 6.92 zhawk
 6.95 Mark Boyanowski
 6.99 Lewis
 6.99 Pixaler
 7.15 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.21 sigalig
 7.30 leudcfa
 7.34 obelisk477
 7.38 CeeEhllCuber
 7.39 lwhitecuber
 7.39 ARandomCuber
 7.60 begiuli65
 7.67 Tx789
 7.82 Electrical Cubing
 7.94 Manatee 10235
 7.97 jancsi02
 8.36 Burnsy101
 8.42 swankfukinc
 8.62 buzzteam4
 8.65 tigermaxi
 8.65 Bob_Ewell
 8.72 NolanDoes2x2
 8.91 Natanael
 9.20 Glomnipotent
 9.44 hakatashi
 9.49 Assaf Shaham
 9.77 OrangeJamcubes
 10.22 abunickabhi
 10.27 Dylan Swarts
 10.49 Bogdan
 10.84 Moreno van Rooijen
 10.90 Jaagrav
 11.08 LightFlame_
 11.20 colegemuth
 11.25 dschieses
 11.28 MJCuber05
 11.77 GC1998
 11.79 Mike Hughey
 12.10 Hróar Hrólfsson
 12.16 Zach Clark
 12.20 Jacck
 13.05 Meme boi
 13.12 Mikael weiss
 14.29 Bubbagrub
 14.41 topppits
 14.46 One Wheel
 18.45 Worm 09624
 19.70 SpartanSailor
*Square-1*(66)

 9.08 chriscuber123
 9.35 Sixstringcal
 10.10 Marcus Siu
 10.84 cuberkid10
 10.91 thecubingwizard
 11.21 Zac04attack
 12.26 Shadowjockey
 12.54 FakeMMAP
 13.68 Zach Clark
 14.19 Josh5271
 14.20 bugybunny
 14.44 TommyC
 15.19 DGCubes
 16.25 ichcubegern
 16.62 G2013
 16.67 Thom S.
 17.91 sigalig
 18.38 Ethan Misteri
 18.40 mihnea3000
 18.63 BradenTheMagician
 19.05 Tx789
 19.46 Willi
 19.70 zhawk
 20.33 trav1
 20.58 Rubiksdude4144
 21.07 TheDubDubJr
 21.22 Luke Garrett
 21.79 MattP98
 21.82 TipsterTrickster
 21.84 the super cuber
 23.23 cubeshepherd
 23.36 MCuber
 24.34 Keith Maben
 24.88 OriginalUsername
 25.31 Keenan Johnson
 25.62 leudcfa
 25.83 bhoffman492
 26.39 LolTreeMan
 26.51 Mark Boyanowski
 27.93 MartinN13
 28.40 Leo Annett
 28.50 Bertus
 28.83 Ghost Cuber
 32.43 Burnsy101
 35.02 Mike Hughey
 35.22 buzzteam4
 36.08 Electrical Cubing
 37.91 ARandomCuber
 38.85 EdubCubez
 42.86 Lewis
 43.87 Khairur Rachim
 43.87 Bubbagrub
 45.15 Bogdan
 46.31 Glomnipotent
 52.30 epride17
 58.39 colegemuth
 1:00.51 Natanael
 1:01.00 Bob_Ewell
 1:04.33 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:04.44 CeeEhllCuber
 1:05.07 audiophile121
 1:05.33 Jacck
 1:05.81 BerserkFrog
 1:09.95 NathanaelCubes
 1:11.01 swankfukinc
 1:17.84 Mikael weiss
*Skewb*(90)

 2.28 lejitcuber
 3.34 FakeMMAP
 3.43 chriscuber123
 4.11 [email protected]
 4.26 Metallic Silver
 4.69 thecubingwizard
 4.74 bhoffman492
 4.76 TheDubDubJr
 4.84 asacuber
 4.92 EdubCubez
 5.00 Luke Garrett
 5.06 CeeEhllCuber
 5.11 Leo Annett
 5.13 Marcus Siu
 5.18 JMHCubed
 5.20 tigermaxi
 5.30 cubeshepherd
 5.33 Zac04attack
 5.41 TipsterTrickster
 5.44 Josh5271
 5.45 leudcfa
 5.51 MattP98
 5.56 DhruvA
 5.58 Elf
 5.87 Emir Yusuf
 5.89 Bob_Ewell
 5.92 trav1
 6.05 Shadowjockey
 6.05 OriginalUsername
 6.06 Ethan Misteri
 6.07 MCuber
 6.12 MartinN13
 6.43 mihnea3000
 6.54 the super cuber
 6.55 2016LAIL01
 6.58 LolTreeMan
 6.67 Electrical Cubing
 6.71 DGCubes
 6.92 ichcubegern
 6.94 Dy Max Cuber
 6.96 Khairur Rachim
 7.07 zhawk
 7.12 G2013
 7.15 BradenTheMagician
 7.17 epride17
 7.24 Keith Maben
 7.42 swankfukinc
 7.65 Rubiksdude4144
 7.67 AdrianCubing
 7.68 Willi
 7.90 whatshisbucket
 8.11 Mark Boyanowski
 8.35 Assaf Shaham
 8.62 TommyC
 8.72 Tx789
 9.36 lwhitecuber
 9.37 jancsi02
 9.50 NathanaelCubes
 9.55 Bubbagrub
 9.57 Manatee 10235
 9.78 Keenan Johnson
 9.82 Bogdan
 10.00 buzzteam4
 10.04 NolanDoes2x2
 10.10 ARandomCuber
 10.24 Ghost Cuber
 10.55 Bertus
 10.65 dschieses
 10.76 Schmizee
 11.01 Moreno van Rooijen
 11.48 Lewis
 12.23 SpartanSailor
 12.47 Mike Hughey
 12.73 InlandEmpireCuber
 12.75 GC1998
 13.19 LightFlame_
 13.53 Natanael
 13.94 Mikael weiss
 14.01 Hróar Hrólfsson
 14.15 topppits
 14.60 Cooki348
 14.97 Dylan Swarts
 15.15 Grant Weiss
 16.05 colegemuth
 17.13 obelisk477
 17.86 Meme boi
 19.16 Glomnipotent
 22.06 Jacck
 22.17 BerserkFrog
 30.30 Zach Clark
*Kilominx*(26)

 21.09 Khairur Rachim
 23.57 bhoffman492
 23.85 cubeshepherd
 23.94 Ethan Misteri
 24.71 Metallic Silver
 29.54 TheDubDubJr
 35.04 Leo Annett
 35.70 OriginalUsername
 37.13 Josh5271
 43.07 colegemuth
 43.07 Electrical Cubing
 44.63 trav1
 45.75 chriscuber123
 45.80 Lewis
 50.38 begiuli65
 55.50 MattP98
 58.67 swankfukinc
 58.84 abunickabhi
 59.76 TipsterTrickster
 1:00.73 Mike Hughey
 1:02.16 Bertus
 1:03.28 zhawk
 1:06.29 Luke Garrett
 1:09.00 obelisk477
 2:30.07 One Wheel
 9:05.25 Jacck
*Mini Guildford*(18)

 3:28.45 lejitcuber
 4:12.48 thecubingwizard
 5:00.03 DGCubes
 5:11.73 OriginalUsername
 5:23.82 Ethan Misteri
 5:33.12 cubeshepherd
 6:01.45 MCuber
 6:49.85 ARandomCuber
 7:01.75 trav1
 7:02.79 swankfukinc
 7:03.30 Tx789
 7:23.02 Willi
 7:26.24 MattP98
 7:41.10 buzzteam4
 9:28.56 NathanaelCubes
 10:14.37 Mike Hughey
 10:23.28 Lewis
 10:35.71 InlandEmpireCuber

*Contest results*

 1186 chriscuber123
 1150 cubeshepherd
 1145 TheDubDubJr
 1142 thecubingwizard
 1073 OriginalUsername
 1032 Ethan Misteri
 975 Khairur Rachim
 973 Mark Boyanowski
 960 ichcubegern
 906 DGCubes
 867 cuberkid10
 848 MattP98
 848 Luke Garrett
 847 jancsi02
 846 lejitcuber
 825 the super cuber
 804 Josh5271
 803 Zac04attack
 790 mihnea3000
 789 BradenTheMagician
 784 abunickabhi
 779 Marcus Siu
 731 Leo Annett
 708 tdm
 706 sigalig
 695 buzzteam4
 693 G2013
 687 2016LAIL01
 685 asacuber
 672 MCuber
 657 Dy Max Cuber
 647 Zach Clark
 645 Glomnipotent
 636 obelisk477
 634 leudcfa
 633 Elf
 617 Willi
 600 Shadowjockey
 598 asiahyoo1997
 577 colegemuth
 566 trav1
 560 Keenan Johnson
 556 Mike Hughey
 549 Pixaler
 544 ARandomCuber
 542 TipsterTrickster
 541 TommyC
 540 2017LAMB06
 534 swankfukinc
 534 T1_M0
 523 Manatee 10235
 497 FakeMMAP
 495 epride17
 492 NathanaelCubes
 481 Rubiksdude4144
 481 Keith Maben
 462 Sean Hartman
 458 EdubCubez
 436 cuber3141592
 436 begiuli65
 428 Tx789
 427 LolTreeMan
 422 Electrical Cubing
 419 lwhitecuber
 409 xyzzy
 408 Dylan Swarts
 404 AdrianCubing
 403 Cooki348
 399 Spencer131
 399 JMHCubed
 398 Bogdan
 395 Jscuber
 392 [email protected]
 388 MartinN13
 381 InlandEmpireCuber
 377 Metallic Silver
 377 tigermaxi
 372 bhoffman492
 368 uesyuu
 363 jaysammey777
 362 Sixstringcal
 361 CeeEhllCuber
 351 tolgakantarci
 338 typeman5
 332 Bertus
 324 Emir Yusuf
 320 GC1998
 311 NoProblemCubing
 299 Ghost Cuber
 298 Zman04
 290 ColorfulPockets
 284 Bob_Ewell
 283 Aamirhaha
 277 JustinTimeCuber
 270 Natanael
 268 GenTheThief
 264 Lewis
 262 zhawk
 257 speedcube.insta
 254 AidanNoogie
 251 yghklvn
 251 DhruvA
 250 MatsBergsten
 231 whatshisbucket
 228 Assaf Shaham
 221 audiophile121
 210 elimescube
 208 Burnsy101
 206 Deri Nata Wijaya
 204 topppits
 196 One Wheel
 194 NolanDoes2x2
 190 John Kim
 190 PlayFun555
 189 Bubbagrub
 187 The Blockhead
 184 Jacck
 184 Keroma12
 181 pistuhilsunakjawa
 178 Moreno van Rooijen
 169 SpartanSailor
 166 OJ Cubing
 164 Underwatercuber
 156 Mikael weiss
 154 Skefull
 145 ComputerGuy365
 141 nevinscph
 131 dat1asiandude
 131 mrjames113083
 130 gavinz
 127 hakatashi
 123 dhafin
 122 Katiedavies3103
 118 AhmetYG
 118 Hróar Hrólfsson
 114 oliviervlcube
 111 Jaagrav
 107 Casper
 105 Schmizee
 101 Lykos
 98 Meme boi
 98 DumplingMaster
 96 TwisterCuber
 95 dschieses
 95 VDel_234_
 94 RobinCube
 94 GTregay
 92 ican97
 92 Thom S.
 90 Duncan Bannon
 87 CornerCutter
 86 Petri Krzywacki
 85 OrangeJamcubes
 85 pinser
 84 BHCubing
 80 zyrilcampo
 72 dnguyen2204
 72 LightFlame_
 71 AdrianD
 69 Jami Viljanen
 60 bugybunny
 60 muchacho
 60 awesomesoop27
 53 denthebro
 52 Sue Doenim
 39 BerserkFrog
 39 xbrandationx
 38 TigaJun
 36 CubingRF
 36 kamilprzyb
 33 mutlu ozcelebi
 30 arbivara
 30 craccho
 26 V.Kochergin
 24 Worm 09624
 17 Grant Weiss
 15 CubingNewb
 15 MJCuber05
 13 Blade616
 8 FireCuber
 7 ZF slow


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 10, 2018)

I did all the events but forgot to enter them last night. Oh well.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 10, 2018)

*Lottery time !!*

The winning number / place this week is 34! Who is that?
It is *obelisk477!!* Congratulations!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jul 11, 2018)

Yay I got my first weekly comp podium in clock!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

